
Swedish authorities told to prepare 'in terms of war' amid Russia tensions - anigbrowl
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/europe/sweden-is-preparing-for-a-possible-war-a7476316.html
======
kahrkunne
This seems like fearmongering and provocation to me. You don't want to be
"preparing for war" against a country that has given no indication of
attacking you.

It saddens me to see so many countries still falling for the Russian boogeyman
- at least we'll have a POTUS now that realizes the cold war is over.

~~~
k__
Hasn't Russia invaded Ukraine? Isn't Russia helping Assad?

